# 2yrs past d-day and .....



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm freaking loosing my mind!

me and the mrs. the guy are doing good, she's sleeping next to me, naked and willing,and I cant get past all the grap in the past.

my anger and abuse, her adultory the crap we went through............calming down, just need to get back to IC!

after 13 years just got laid off FRI.

IDK, mabe to much this week together, IDK watching the TV show Cheaters....damb day time TV.

Resume are out nad I'll get by, but she is so damb remorsefull and submitting to everyting. I just can't get out of this BS I'm in now.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

dude she recieved a hard dose back in Feb '10 and took it like a champ.
Her butt hasn't been the same, which sucks b/c we haven't gone there since. 

Its not her, I'm getting in my own way!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Calm down bro. You're all over the place.

You just got laid off?

Sounds like your world is crashing down. Talk to us and write down line by line all the problems your facing right now.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Deep breaths friend.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I feel ya.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Sorry that you were laid off dude. I knw how that is. These days things are a bit crazy as far as that is concerned.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Man at least you got good weather over there. NY not only sucks for new employment's but we deal with cold/rain.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok ok ok breathing

I just spend the day tuning up the resume, made some calls and confirmed some references. That was the AM, it was all good.

By noon I finished up and made some drinks and she made an awsome omelet with left over Easter ham. Had a nooner and put in a movie.

By mid afternoon and at the end of the movie she was asleep and I finished the movie. At the end of "Fright Night" the new one I heard a song at the end of the movie, the coures was " 99 problems and the b!tch ain't one".

That song, during the credits or at least the words from that coures set me off.

I can't figure out why the words "99 problems and the b!thch ain't one" set me off into this anger. Mrs. the_guy is still napping so I signed in here at TAM.

I'm calming down and I am a good worker...the best in my field, I just need a field to play in.....

Breathing again and I have a slim MILF naked blonde sleeping next to me, I just can't do what I used to. She doesn't diserve the porno sex that I have served for so long.

I hate when those old uncontrolable feeling of anger come back and alls I want to do is pound one out with the misses.

I'm cool, I just don't understand some times, especially when I'm sitting here in the middle of the day and its raining, I can't even go out in the yard and work and have outdoor sex. LOL

Man!

I hope I get a call back from someone that needs a bad @ss carpenter.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm a hell of a better carpenter then a speller. LOL


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

the guy said:


> Ok ok ok breathing
> 
> I just spend the day tuning up the resume, made some call and confirmed some references. That was the AM, it was all good.
> 
> ...


One of my best buds is a carpenter. Had his own business. He's real good too. Got started as a maker of fine cabinets for multi million dollar homes. He had to shut down his business until the economy picks up. Its tough out there. He landed on his feet though. He's now managing a place that does specialty painting jobs. Good and smart craftsmen always land on their feet.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Right on !


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Are you a finish carpenter or framer?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Framer, been with the Co.for 13 years, odd thats when my fWW started sleping around (13 years ago). I gave my marriage for the Co.

I'm breathing but reading my last post, it seems I'm all over the place.


----------



## river rat (Jan 20, 2012)

You are having a normal response to too much emotional crap delivered on your doorstep at the same time. Like the song says, just breathe. The triggers are normal, too. They will visit you from time to time. I suggest removing yourself during those times, so you don't mess up. I take long walks in the mountains for this.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

not to accuse you guy, but were you drinking and posting last night? Your posts seemed a lot more disorganized than usual. 


I hope you are better today


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Might be TMI but I'll ask anyway




> dude she recieved a hard dose back in Feb '10 and took it like a champ.
> Her butt hasn't been the same, which sucks b/c we haven't gone there since.


Was she physically hurt "there" that she can no longer do it?


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

The Guy,

Things will work out. Not too much sauce and keep the resumes flying out. And stop watching cheaters. We see enough of them here......

You should know by now "Obama" will save us all!!! Do not hammer me for the political reference. Hopefully I made you laugh.

As long as you are looking and the Mrs. Guy is right next to you everything will fall into place.

Best to both of you!

HM64


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

@Almostrecovered, ya we had mamosas with breakfast and keep going, hence why Mr.s the_guy was napping. I got a chuckel from the "organized" comment.

@warlock, when I confronted two years ago we did alot of role playing during our hystirical bonding and I know what I'm doing with her and I didn't break or tear anything, it just takes alot of work to do the butt and frankly I'm not that into it anymore.

beowolf, bandit,keko, 
Thanks for chimming in.

Yesterday I got out side and got one of the companies job site trucks out of my yard and back to corporate, now it can sit at the office for all I care.

The transition will me tough but 13 years ago I gave up my blood sweat and *marriage* to the Corp. and now her it is I have my marriage back and .....no more Corp. and that is funny how it all works out.

My wife always told me "the Corp. was the devil" so now this time around with better skills I will have a better balance between my personal life and professional life. I just need to find a company that wants my professional life.

Back in the day the Corp. had both. I just hope at 45 I don't have to put my bags back on, but I will if I have to, and thank God for nail guns b/c swinging my hammer again will suck.

I am just a little concerned about getting sucked into my new company and messing up the balance that screwed up my marriage. as far as my fWW she doesn't want to go there again and would just bail rather then go back to her adultous behavior.

Right now i just need to find a company.

On a side note it seems like there is a ying and yang to life, kind of like years ago getting a solid job but lossing your marriage, now having a healthy marriage but not having work...or... having your best dog put to sleep but not having any more holes dug up in the yard? Lifes funny!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Guy, are you in a carpenter's union? Can you go sign up at a hall for temp work? You may have to slug it out doing framing until you get a job doing finish/millwork again, if that is your specialty.


----------



## jen1020 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost your job.

I have to say though, I am quite shocked after reading your posts with regards to your attitude towards your partner and sex.

Jen


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

@Jen, my hole marriage is quite shocking, whats even more shocking is my wifes marriage, but as individuals we both take the steps to have a healthy one. After 21 years you just have to put all the old unhealthy crap behind you, and take a chance your spouse does the same, and in our case we both are and its really nice having a healthier marriaige with healthier behaviors. 

And yes Jen when it comes to sex, I am wired a little different!

We are not the same poeple we were 2 years ago!

@ B- I don't want to say the name of the city (due to triggers for some ) but its not a union town. after 25 years as a builder I have the experience, my expertiz is rough wood framing.


----------



## jen1020 (Dec 18, 2011)

Good to hear you have a healthier marriage now, I know I also cannot claim to always have had the healthiest of relationships either, but as you say you just move forward and think positive.

Best wishes

Jen


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

jen,
I wanted to add that with moving forward and thinking positive, I also believe that there is a beahvior that often gets lost. 

So many go into a relationship thinking what does this person like about me when it should be what do I like about the person.


----------



## jen1020 (Dec 18, 2011)

the guy said:


> So many go into a relationship thinking what does this person like about me when it should be what do I like about the person.


Oh, so very true.

Jen


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

the guy said:


> @ B- I don't want to say the name of the city (due to triggers for some ) but its not a union town. after 25 years as a builder I have the experience, my expertiz is rough wood framing.


Sorry if I offended you. From your posts I inferred you were a finish carpenter. 

Be that as it may, there are always companies looking for an experienced framer. I used to dabble in building spec homes and finding a framer who knew how to turn the angles on hip roofs and frame stairways properly was like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

No offence taken. 
I love that stuff, cutting rafters are fun as long as I got a kid to move em around for me, my favorite thing isframing spiral stair cases.

Finish work is fun but I don't have the patience. It usually takes me longer to patch, puddy and cualk the hack job from rushing. But when I have the time and no dead line I can put out some nice cabinets and trim work.


----------

